# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  قصص واقعية قصيرة عن الموت

## أم البراء وعائشة

تعددت الأسباب والموت واحد ..

سردت لي إحدى الأخوات أنها ما عرفت قيمة أن يكون عندها صديقات ملتزمات الا بعد أن قضت أختها .. فسألتها وكيف ذلك ؟؟؟ قالت :
أختي أصابها المرض الخطير منذ عشر سنوات وكنا نتوقع موتها في أي لحظة وبعد   ذهابها الى العمرة بعشرة أيام دخلت المستشفى وبقيت فيه خمسة أشهر وهي  تعاني  الألم مرة في العناية المركزة ممنوعة من الزيارة ومرة تخرج منها  وتعود وفي  أحد المرات طلب الأطباء من أبي نزع الأجهزة عنها لأنها ماتت  اكلينيكيا رفض  أبي وبقيت أشهر على هذه الحال وفجأة إذ بها تعود لصحتها  وتخرج من المستشفى وتذهب لصديقاتها وتزورهم وكل ذلك خلال شهر من خروجها من  المستشفى وفي مرة خرجت لتحضر العشاء من المطعم وهي فرحه أنها اعتنت  بوالديها 
فإذا بسيارة تدهسها وتموت في الحال
فغسلنها أخواتها في الله ودعون لها وأحطنها بكل حب وشفقة على حالها مع أنها ملتزمة فأشفقت أنا على حالي !!!!!!!! بينهن

*********************

صبية في عمر الزهور ...

سنها عشر سنوات وهي قريبتي
تحفظ من القران عشرة أجزاء وتصلي وتلبس اللباس الشرعي نفس المرض أصابها وفي غرفتها قبل أن تنام كانت قد طلبت مني تدليك ظهرها ففعلت  وبعدها لم يسمح الأطباء ببقاء أحد معها الا أنهم طلبوا مني أنا البقاء  فبقيت وجلست جوارها وأمسكت بيدها وكانت غائبة عن الوعي أو نائمة لا أعلم  وعلى وجهها كمامة الأكسجين وفجأة فتحت عيونها وأزالت الكمامة عن فمها وأشرت  لي بإصبعها على فمها فلم أفهم واستدعيت الممرضة بسرعه لأسألها لعلها تريد  الماء
وفورا بدأ الضغط ينزل بسرعة حتى وصل ل 30 وماتت ويدي بيدها ما زالت ووحدنا  وكنا مع ملائكة الموت في نفس الغرفة فدعوت لها وتصبرت وخرجت من الغرفة لأرى  أمها وعيونها تتعلق بي
فأمسكت بها من الخلف ووضعت يدي على فمها وقلت ابنتك قضت نحبها أريدك أن تقولي الحمد لله والا لن أرفع يدي عن فمك
حين تكوني مستعدةهزي برأسك فهزت رأسها ورفعت يدي
وقالت الحمد لله أعدت يدي الى فمها وقلت قولي إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون  فقالت قلت قولي اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلفني خيرا منها فقالت 
عندها قلت أسأل الله أن تبني لك الملائكة بيتا في الجنة ويسموه بيت الحمد ....

******************

يربط الله على قلب المصاب ...

صديقة لنا أسلمت منذ اثنتا عشرة سنة وأصابها ذات المرض بعد أن أصبحت على  قدر من العلم حتى أنها بدأت بكتابة كتاب عن الدين الإسلامي فأدخلوها  المستشفى لما زاد عليها الألم قالت لي صديقتها هل تعلمي ما الذي أهمها هناك  ؟؟ قلت ماذا ؟؟ قالت : تدعو الله أن لا يتوفاها قبل أن تنتهي من كتابة  الكتاب ولو رأيتِ غرفتها كيف تعج بالأوراق وكيف تضحك من كان يزورها وتطمئنه  عليها فسبحان من يربط على قلب المصاب ويجزع من هم حوله نسأل الله العافية!

*****************

ثقب لجهنم !!!!!

أصيب زوج أخت لنا وكان على وشك مفارقة الحياة فقالت لي صديقتي زوجي يطلب أن  يقل لك كلمة فاستغربت ودخلت الغرفة بعد استئذان معها فقال :
إن بناتي محجبات لكن بقيت واحدة ولو قلتِ لها أنتِ ارتدِ الحجاب لارتدته فرجاءا أطلبي منها أن ترتديه .. قلت نعم أفعل
وجلست مع البنية وأخبرتها برغبة أبيها وقلت لها لا تكوني ثقبا للنار على  أبيك فتكن أنت وأخواتك سترا له من النار...فارتدته يوم وفاته !!!!!
هل تنتظرن أخواتي وفاة آبائكن حتى ترتدين الحجاب؟؟؟؟

*******************

ما كان الرفق في شيء الا زانه !!!

كنت مرة في محاضرة في الجامعة لدكتور في مادة حقوق انسان
فقلت للفتاة التي تجلس بجواري الله أعلم أن هذا الدكتور سيموت مقتولا من  شدة جلافته  وكثير إهاناته للبشر ثم بعد أن تخرجت من الجامعة قيل لي أنه  قتل في مزرعته من قبل ثلاثة عمال كل واحد من جنسية يعملون في مزرعته وكان  السبب إهانته لهم وتأجيل دفع أجورهم مع قدرته المادية!!!!!!

********************

الأذكار ....

في يوم كانت حافلة الجامعة تقلنا الى بيوتنا وأنا منهمكة في أذكار المساء والكل حولي يتكلم الا اثنتين واحده سمعتها تستغفر
والأخرى ساكته وما أن أنهيت الأذكار حتى دعمتنا من الخلف ناقلة نفط ضخمة كادت تطير من سرعتها
فاختل الباص وبدأت الفتيات في الصراخ فأسكتهم واستعنا بالله بعد وقوف الباص  نظرت خلفي الدماء في كل مكان الأخت في غيبوبة وبنتها الرضيعة في حجرها  تبكي والزجاج في كل مكان على البنت والأم
جنبي
الكل مصاب
امامي مصابين أنا أصبت برقبتي اصابة خفيفة والتي تستغفر كسرت ركبتها والساكتة غائبة عن الوعي  !!!!!!

ثم لأن المناظر خوفتني صرت أذهب بسيارتي كل يوم وفي يوم في السابعة صباحا كنت سأتلو الأذكار لكني قلت بعد قليل...
بعد أن وصلت قلت لأفطر أولا وأتلوها فهاتفوني وأنا أفطر وقالوا أن سيارتي تهشمت !!!!

*******************

عودي برضاك الى الله !!!!

قالت لي إحدى الأخوات تزوجت وأحببت زوجي حبا عظيما كان كل شيء لي في الدنيا  سافر للعمل في الخارج وبعد سنة نزل للبحر مع زملائه بعد صلاته بهم جماعة  فغرق الرجل ومات فصارت علاقتي مع الله قوية جدا قيام قران دروس دموع توكل  اجتهاد... ثم تزوجت بآخر ففترت علاقتي مع الله الى أن ظهر معي مرض عجيب
في صفائح الدماغ (التصلب اللويحي) ومن ضمن علاجي القرص بالنحل !!!!
فعادت علاقتي قوية بالله !!!!!

*******************

طول الأمل 

قالت صاحبة : تزوجت أخت زوجي برجل لم ترض عنه العائلة وبعد فترة من الزمن  ظهر معه المرض الخطير ذاته فبدأوا يجمعوا لها الأموال حتى تشتري بيتا  يأويها بعد موته فإن وفاته أكيدة فماتت هي قبله بنفس المرض كما أنه عاش  بعدها ثلاث سنوات!!!!!

******************

موعظة بعد فوات الأوان ..

كنت في سن الثامنة عشرة حين تعرفت على قريبة لنا تصغرني بسنتين تقربت منها  الى ان صرت المحببة عندها فاهتدت البنت وارتدت الحجاب لكن هيهات أمها توافق  فجلست مع أمها فقالت : ( لما تتزوج فلتفعل ما تريد الله يخليك أتركينا  بحالنا)
فتركتهم بحالهم وخلعت البنت الحجاب ودخلت الجامعة وكانت على قدر هائل من  الجمال وفي السنة الثانية اصابها المرض وارتدت الحجاب في المستشفى والشعر  كان متساقطا أسأل الله لها الرحمة...
ثم التقيت بأمها وقد ارتدت الحجاب في أحد الجلسات حضنتني وبكت وأنا لم  أتفوه بكلمة الحقيقة كنت مخنوقة منها فقالت لي عمتي لماذا كل هذه الملابس  وهذا السواد لمَ تغطين وجهك فهممت بالرد لكن المفاجأة كانت من أم الفتاة  لعمتي تصرخ بها في حالة هستيرية أتركيها مالك والتزامها ما دامت مرتاحة  هكذا لا عليكم أنتم !!!!!!!

******************

جنتك ونارك ..

زميلة كانت معي في العمل وكانت في كل يوم تأتي وتتذمر من زوجها وتستهزئ به  وتتوعده بأنواع قلة الراحة وهدوء البال وأنا لا يمر يوم الا وأنصحها يا  أختي لا يجوز هذا جنتك ونارك وهكذا الى أن قلت لها في يوم هبي أنك نمتِ ولم  تستيقظي فلا تتركيه ساخط عليك فقالت لي ( بعيد الشر ) ان شاء الله أعدائي  ..واستمرت تضرب بالنصائح عرض الحائط فدخلت لها من باب آخر أظفارك طويلة  كالمخالب طيب المناكير أزيليها للصلاة ألا تصلي؟؟ كانت تضحك وتبتسم على  الدوام 
وفي صباح يوم قالوا لي نامت وما قامت ...ماتت وهي في الثامنة والعشرين من عمرها 

******************

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

الله المستعان وهذه قصة حدثت لأناس أعرفهم..كان ولدهم صديق مقرب جداً لأخي وكانا ينامان في بيت أختي بصفة أن هذا أخوها والآخر أخو زوجها..إتصل بأخي بعد صلاة العصر مباشرة وتواعدا على الذهاب بعد المغرب ليشتريا سيارة وهذا الشاب وأخوه الأصغر وبعض زملائه ذهبوا ليتنزهوا ويسبحون في بركة ماء طبيعية مثل البئر لكن على أوسع فسقط زميل له فقفز آخر لينقذ الغريق فخرج الغريق سليماً وغرق المنقذ فلحقه هذا الشاب الذي أتحدث عنه الذي هو صديق أخي المقرب فقفز لينقذ الغريق الثاني فغرقا جميعاً وماتا نسأل الله لهما الرحمة(الحادثة في شهر شوال)..وحزنت العائلة أشد الحزن..ثم جاء في بداية العشر من ذي الحجة وأرادت العائلة أن تسافر لتقضي وقت العيد بعيدا عن الحزن فجائهم جميعهم حادث وتوفي الأب(أب الغريق) وأخته الصغرى تبلغ من العمر السابعة تقريباً وتكسرت الأم وبنتين أما الثالثة وهي الكبرى في العناية المركزة في غيبوبة إلى هذا الوقت وحالتها خطيرة والله المستعان..دعواتك  م لهم بالصبر وأن يربط الله على قلوبهم..

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

و لاأنسى الأخ الأصغر الذي كان مع أخيه الغريق فرآه وهو يغرق أمامه وحزن عليه أشد الحزن، ثم إن هذا الأخ الأصغر ذهب مع أهله في السفر كلهم أُصيبوا وتوفى منهم من توفى وجرح منهم من جُرح وهو الوحيد الذي خرج من بينهم سليم معافى وهو الذي أخبر الناس عن حادث أهله..فسبحان الله نخشى ان يُصاب بحاله نفسية لأنه حضر وفاة أخيه في الغرق وحضر وفاة والده وأخته الصغرى وجرح البقية..ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..نريد قصص لمن ضربت مثالاً في الصبر بل الرضا لعلنا نتعظ عسى الله أن يبلغنا اليقين والرضا..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

سامحك الله يا أم أويس هذه فاجعة وليس موت أحزنتيني فوق حزني أضعاف
لكن أسعدني مرورك بالطبع بارك الله فيك

----------


## مروة عاشور

سبحان الحي الذي لا يموت!
نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة
ونسأله العفو والعافية في الدين والدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> سبحان الحي الذي لا يموت!
> نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة
> ونسأله العفو والعافية في الدين والدنيا والآخرة.


آمين أختي المحببة الى النفس

----------


## حكمة

ومثل تلك القصص الكثير 
وعندنا منها القليل 
وربما نأتي بشيء منها قريب : )
نسأل الله أن يرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين
جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي أم البراء 
نسأل الله لنا ولكم حسن الختام 
اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا 
اللهم أجعل خير أعمالنا خواتيمها
يارب العالمين آمين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ومثل تلك القصص الكثير 
> وعندنا منها القليل 
> وربما نأتي بشيء منها قريب : )
> نسأل الله أن يرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين
> جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي أم البراء 
> نسأل الله لنا ولكم حسن الختام 
> اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا 
> اللهم أجعل خير أعمالنا خواتيمها
> يارب العالمين آمين


آمين أخيتي آمين

----------


## ام المجاهدين

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا  لعل الله ان ينفعنا وكفى بالموت واعظا

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا  لعل الله ان ينفعنا وكفى بالموت واعظا


بوركتِ
شكرا لمرورك

----------

